# ISPconfig & neue Webs



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

Hi 

Ich hab zwei neue webs angelegt und bekomme 


```
[B]Forbidden[/B]

 You don't have permission to access / on this server.
 Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
```
Wenn ich im  browser eingebe 

www.domaen.de/index.html

Dann kommt geteilte Ip DNS hab ich schon überprüft


----------



## Till (10. März 2008)

Schau bitte mal nach, ob er den neuen Vhost in die Datei Vhost_ispconfig.conf geschrieben hat.


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

ah nee hat der nicht aber ne menge mit datum anhang


```
Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_06-03-08_10-28-19
```
wie war das noch mal alle lösche bis auf aktuelles datum dann umbenennen und prüfen ob er nun richtig schreibt ?


----------



## planet_fox (10. März 2008)

ok geht waren zwei dinge falsche in den apache direktiven

danke trotzdem an dieses Problem hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht


----------

